# MA--Free White GSD, 1 yr old, Craigslist



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Free White German Shepard



> *Free White German Shepard (Chicopee, Ma)*
> 
> Date: 2010-08-08, 8:03PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

still posted.

I hate...free...craiglist


----------

